# Online portfolio



## Karl (Jul 28, 2009)

Heya. :blushing:

I'm working on my e-Portfolio which will contain amongst other things my photography.

I'd like to know what you fellas thing. Criticism is heartily welcome and suggestions are begged for. 

http://laptop.x10hosting.com/site.html ( Please copy & paste, don't just click, the hyperlinking sends you to the wrong page for some reason. )

The theme I'm aiming for is professionalism, slick, simple and an abstract experience. It is NOT finished and I intend to add a lot of "easter eggs" to it.

A few things to note out;
You can click
Images light up upon hover
You can scroll the images by hovering to the edges, the furthest the fastest
More soon


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 28, 2009)

i get 404 error


----------



## Bee Bee (Jul 28, 2009)

I get a 404 error and McAffee tells me it breaches security :S xxx


----------



## Karl (Jul 29, 2009)

Fixed. I'm sorry, I always write "index.html" instead of "site.html"

That's the actual link:

http://laptop.x10hosting.com/site.html ( Please copy & paste, don't just click, the hyperlinking sends you to the wrong page for some reason. )

It's a flash animation, there isn't anything risky about it.


----------



## Karl (Jul 31, 2009)

Bump. :x


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2009)

I went there and it took far,far too long to load. There are too many flower close-ups and a few too many snapshots of one child there to make me think that you are a professional photographer. One cannot have only photos of his own children on a site--it shows that you've not photographed other peoples' kids much,if at all.

The design is clever, but the slowness of it is distressing.


----------



## ocular (Aug 1, 2009)

Loaded fast for me. I didn't think much of the relax message until I heard the music score, cute site. But for a porftolio site there are some things lacking. How do people email you ? It's pretty limited. It reminds me of a business card rather then a portfolio.


----------



## happyg (Aug 1, 2009)

it would not load for me...i used the second one  and c/p but all i got was a white page with a black border.  i hung around for about 1 min and still nothing.


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 1, 2009)

Loaded fast for me and interesting but like the other guy said.  Kinda like a business card? 

need something to click to see full size pics and maybe some information.  If this is just a  start and more coming later then it is FREAKING Great.   If that is it then I am not so impressed if you get what I am saying!


----------

